# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  *Sofra e BERATIT*

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Ja ku po ap dhe una nje per BERATIN.....Ton te dashur qyteti 1 mbi 1 dritareve
ose me sakt qyteti 2400 vjecar antipatrea jon e dashur 
per ty qe jemi krenar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nadule

Ja ta gezosh sofren ti nga Berati. 
Rregullo titullin beje "Sofra Beratase" se te mungon e-ja ne fund..... po ja prish bukurine kot.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Po ne keshtu e kemi skam si e bej sofra beratse 
po per mendimin tim shkon *Sofra BERATAS* 
ok

----------


## nadule

Ok si te duash ti.... kujtova se ishte gabim shpejtesie prandaj te thash, megjithate sorry.... 
Po mire nuk i qerasni miqte ju kur ju vine per vizite per shtepine e re?

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

uuuuuu me fal arova ca do pish nese do pish 
ndo nje gje mos haro te maresh goten me vete se una skam
gota ketu hahahahaha kissssssssssssss mama

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Po mir vetem una jam nga....BERATI ketu 
qe nuk shkruan njeri

----------


## bebushja

pershendetjeeeeeeeeeeeee berati  :buzeqeshje: 
hi ~mangalemi
hi ~kalaja
hi ~celepiasi
hi ~6kaci
hi~30vjetori
hi~vakefi
hi_ushqimorja
hi_kombinati
bimi  me korigjo ku kam len lagje pa pershendetur
pershendetje per te gjithe ju pjestare te sofres :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> pershendetjeeeeeeeeeeeee berati 
> hi ~mangalemi
> hi ~kalaja
> hi ~celepiasi
> hi ~6kaci
> hi~30vjetori
> hi~vakefi
> hi_ushqimorja
> hi_kombinati
> ...


Uzenoven ke len moj qe jam una nga uzenova ca ke ber 
uiiiiiiiiii lagjen me te madhe ne berat hahahhaa goricen ke shum
po ti themi te gjith sja dalim dot  po pse ne jemi vetem nga berati ketu 
he ne te dy

----------


## bebushja

uaaaaa goricen harova une :i ngrysur:   thimi tanin .uznoven  harkun posht ke barikada e se po me kujtohen :buzeqeshje: 
 me kujto perseri bimi nese kam len gje.......... po larte mo ke xhamia :buzeqeshje: )))))
te pershendes patriot

----------


## SaS

> Po mir vetem una jam nga....BERATI ketu 
> qe nuk shkruan njeri


jam edhe une nga berati  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> jam edhe une nga berati


Mos genje se nuk te shkoin genjshtrat 
se ne beracit nuk genjejm po mashtroim hahahahah

----------


## bebushja

Miremegjesi Berati :buzeqeshje:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Mjesi Berati .Respekte All
Puth fort Bebushja tek faqja se e ka marr malli shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bebushja

> Mjesi Berati .Respekte All
> Puth fort Bebushja tek faqja se e ka marr malli shume


miRse na ke urdheruar more MIRI
te perqafoj dhe une miqesishte 
pershendetje sofres bujare te beratit :shkelje syri:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> miRse na ke urdheruar more MIRI
> te perqafoj dhe une miqesishte 
> pershendetje sofres bujare te beratit


*Po mua sme ke xhan fare ti he mir mir ska gje flm
po nejse te kam una ty xhan shum te puth shummmmm kisssssss 
*

----------


## pilotja e bukur

miredita  beratasit e mi te dashur...........

edhe une jam lindur dhe rritur ne Berat,kam nostalgji per qytetin tim.....

e ndjej mungesen e miqve e te shoqerise sime.

----------


## SaS

gjesi patriota si jeni ??? shume e varfer po na duket kjo sofer ku jane beratsit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Vetem ato nga Berati jane te mirepritur ktu mor? :perqeshje: 

Kalofshi sa me bukur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

> Vetem ato nga Berati jane te mirepritur ktu mor?
> 
> Kalofshi sa me bukur




jo mi jo 
se te gjithe jane te mirepritur ne sofren tone te dashur !!! 
mire se erdhe

----------


## -Alda-

Flm SaS. :buzeqeshje:  dhe mire se ju gjeta :ngerdheshje:

----------

